
Light turned into exotic Laughlin matter - pseudolus
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01567-3
======
rayuela
Ok, one of you smart people please explain the significance to this. It sounds
super cool, but is way over my head.

~~~
tbrownaw
It sounds like fundamental research into quantum mechanical things that are
completely impractical to just calculate or simulate from knowing the
equations.

~~~
tudorw
Sounds like you know what you are talking about, that makes 1 of us.

~~~
tudorw
I get downvoted for this, but look above, not one of you has come up with a
better layperson than the explanation from me above ;) You gotta up your game!

------
tudorw
so they took a thing that was like the thing they wanted to study, except
slower, they examined the thing they now had and observed whether it's
behaviour matched the original fast thing, it did, so they can use their new
thing to build new simulations, the end result being more G's

------
benmarks
And that's no laughing matter (seriously though, kind of a big deal!)

~~~
waffle_ss
Can we keep the throwaway punny comments on Reddit?

~~~
unwoundmouse
Serious business only for serious people

~~~
waffle_ss
Lurk more

